# which Russian rifles for bears and which for elephants??????



## russiahunter (Jun 23, 2005)

you are my last hope, please, please!!!!!!

I am making a University investigation, my mission is to find out which rifles and which bullets would a Russian hunter use to hunt a bear in Kamchatka, and which rifles and which bullets would a Russian hunter use to hunt an elephant (provided the Russian hunter would travel to Africa).

I do not even speak English nor Russian, I have already made all the research possible everywhere, please, you are my last hope, I beg of you!!!!!

(I have used translators from altavista and what not but nothing seems to be reliable)

please, please!!!!! 
I do not want to loose my scholarship!!!

...


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

From what I have read, most people in Russa still do not have a lot of access to guns that are of the sporting nature. Most would be armed with something that would fire the 7.62X39 either a sks or ak 47 of some type. If the person was well off money wise, there are now several firms makeing guns for import into the USA now, and I would think that since they are made there, it would be feasable that they could purchase one there. From what I have read the Bear guides are armed with the 7.62X39 for the most part. The African hunting, I would think they would tend to have more likely to have funds to purchase something that would be of legal size as to the laws of the area he was hunting. Several have a 375 bullet diameter as the smallest size. I would tent to think the suggested round would be the 375 H&H or if leagle, the 9.3X62 as they would be better for someone not accustomed to heavy recoil.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Maybe I'm just naturally over cautious but, doesn't this post seem kind of odd if not down right weird?


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Yes, it's strange, but the first reply is probably the most good info the guy will get. Funny thread.


----------

